# Rude Drivers!!!



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Today i had the worst experience to date with bad and rude drivers whilst horse riding on the roads...

I've seen many drivers just simply not slow down for horses on the road... Luckily my horse is quite good and honest on the road and doesn't spook at much... He can still have silly moments, but nothing dangerous..

But today, i offered to ride a friend's horse out with mine, as my boyfriend was riding out with me, and since he is safe on my horse, i offered to ride hers... Rocca, my friend's horse, spooked very early on during the hack because of a car, so i had Ryan (bf) go in front on my horse, to help boost Rocs confidence, as he's better off behind a horse that isn't such a scardey cat haha... But as we got near the end of the road route, a woman in a silver smart car zoomed past us and God only knows what speed... I don't thank drivers who don't slow down, for starters why should i? If they spook a horse, why should they be thanked, and also if they're going that fast how are they going to even see your hand! 
Anyway... Thought nothing of it, until all of a sudden we found the woman had turned herself around (in her drive!!!!) and came back at us, speeding again... Rolled down her window, and very rudely stated how we hadn't raised our hands to thank her and swore and everything.. Before putting her foot down and speeding off yet again and sounding her horn very loud in the process, and during all this holding up four cars!!!

I couldn't believe it... We came back the way we came and saw her car parked in her drive... I thought this was rather arrogant... How would she have liked it if we'd ended up in her car with our horses? Or if she'd killed one of us because she couldn't have the decency to slow down enough. Heck she was doing well over 40mph in a 30mph limit!!! 

Starting to wonder if i should report her to the police??? I know where she lives and everything now as we saw her reserve and come back in her drive, and she was parked there when we turned back... Can and should i report this to the police? Or would it be pointless?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The police probably wouldn't be able to do much, they might have a quiet chat with her, but it's worth reporting as it's unlikely you're the only one to have been harassed by her and it can help if she keeps being reported. Did you record her number plate?

http://www.horseaccidents.org.uk/Advice_and_Prevention/Riding_on_the_Road.aspx


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

How shocking  Stupid c0w 

It really annoys me when drivers speed past and sadly I and my friends have noticed that women seem to be the worst no idea why : 

Dontcha sometimes just wish for a well aimed kick :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Personally I'd leave a pressie on her roof, a very large dollop of horse muck should suffice! But if you are not vindictive as I, then I would have a word with the police they may have a quiet word with her, and you did have witnesses to her behaviour.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I didn't take her reg number down, but i know where she lives! As we saw her park up her car and everything... >.<
Haha, the person i share my horse with says i should print off the highway code and highlight the laws of passing horses and explain how she could of put me, boyfriend and two horses in danger for her behaviour. I'm soo happy the horses behaved!!!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont ride but when I took my test knowing how to safely pass horses was a standard part of the test ...Even though I was living in London at the time!

We now live in a rural area and so I asked my son if he had been taught how to pass horses,, No... He said there was no mention of horses during his lessons or test, having sat alongside us and lived in a village he does know but surely it should still be taught?

I agree you should report this nasty woman and her bad road manners.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, I know where my dog poo would be going regularly... over her fence.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

RachJeremy said:


> Today i had the worst experience to date with bad and rude drivers whilst horse riding on the roads...
> 
> Starting to wonder if i should report her to the police??? I know where she lives and everything now as we saw her reserve and come back in her drive, and she was parked there when we turned back... Can and should i report this to the police? Or would it be pointless?


Yeah definitely report it. You will get a call reference number and while probably nothing will be done about it, should it happen again, I expect she would be getting a visit. Best advice, always ride in pairs so you have a witness to such behaviour. Maybe carry a video fone (yes you probably do) but anything that will gather evidence should it be needed, might be a good move. Does she know you know her address? A lot of cyclists are now wearing head cameras as evidence against dangerous motorists. 

Best not to start a tit for tat cycle of revenge otherwise it might just escalate.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Yeah definitely report it. You will get a call reference number and while probably nothing will be done about it, should it happen again, I expect she would be getting a visit. Best advice, always ride in pairs so you have a witness to such behaviour. Maybe carry a video fone (yes you probably do) but anything that will gather evidence should it be needed, might be a good move. Does she know you know her address? A lot of cyclists are now wearing head cameras as evidence against dangerous motorists.
> 
> Best not to start a tit for tat cycle of revenge otherwise it might just escalate.


Yer.. The woman i share with would not of stood for that and would have done something snappy back, but most of the time, she knows what she is doing... I've decided if she carries on i will take action, as she lives down a regular hacking route :\ 
And the camera's are a clever idea...!!! There was a woman who placed a camera on her hat when hacking out and caught a speeding car and her fall! I thought it was brilliant, as it goes to show how people forget horses are living creatures with a flight instinct to something scary, and to them, cars can be scary especially when they're going very fast and making a lot of noise!

Thanks everyone for your replies  It's been helpful!


----------

